

The Dark Underbelly of Holy Shit - prakash
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2002/07/10/the_dark_underbelly_of_holy_shit.html

======
dhotson
I love Michael's blog, he's a really insightful guy. Seems like a super smart
guy too!

I've had a few of these holy shit moments. It's a fantastic feeling when your
jaw literally drops at something. :)

